# Clipper Happy Weekend-I love a good surprise!



## ohmt (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is O Henrys Precious Pippa-a 31" yearling filly that is just recovering from some ulcer issues so not as filled out as the rest, but I am liking what i'm seeing so far. Can't wait to show this one!

















And here is my biggest surprise! She was my "oops" filly last year and I wasn't sure how she was going to mature. She is so tiny and delicate-measures just under 26". Has a LOT of 'tude and loves to do the stallion head shake. Guess i'm going to have to make room for her on the show string


----------



## ohmt (Apr 3, 2012)

One more of "Tempest"






And then there is O Henrys Magnifique Amour "Maggie"-measured in at 28.5". All 3 of these fillies are sired by Star Strucks Phantom. They were his first foal crop for me and were just a "test" to see what he'd produce with my mares. I think he passed.











Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful girls - all of them!! I'd have them added to my herd any day! Good luck at the shows with them!!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you roxy's mom! I can't wait for show season to hurry up and get here-clipping fever seems to lead to show fever


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2012)

Very very nice, Amanda!!! I'd be happy, too


----------



## ohmt (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Jill! When do we get to see updated pictures of those beautiful double dilute fillies of yours? They were all so upheaded and leggy-I bet they are just as lovely as ever.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2012)

I love them just as much as ever



and two of them are full sisters to our buckskin fillies that are now 3yo. I will do updated shots of all the girls this spring



Two of my little pink ladies in waiting actually got out of our fence the other day! A real suprise when we went out to feed but they take after me, I guess. They were all about trying to get back into their paddock because it was time for dinner



They'd been rubbing the fence and one panel came undone.


----------



## REO (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice fillies!



You're going to have a blast showing them!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh that is too cute, Jill! Smart girls



Thanks Robin! I bet you have some lovely yearling Nort fillies too. Last year was a great foaling year for the LB family. Looks like this year is off to a great start too!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 5, 2012)

P.S-Jill, I can't WAIT to see Squirt crossed with those leggy girls of yours. Those are going to be some really excellent foals.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2012)

looking real good and not very unwrapped yet

looks like your gonna have a great show season


----------



## little lady (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful Fillys!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw these pics on Facebook and am dying to see all three totally clipped!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Tiff-me too! These girls are pictured pre-show diet, no sweating or conditioning so i'm excited to get them going.


----------

